# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Monster M.D. - Doctor to the Local Monsters

## VonKlaus

Dr. Wyatt Black, wise-cracking underground doctor to the local monsters wants out. Too many patients keep trying to eat him, but when he must save his invisible assistant Heidi from his nightmare, the monster killing madman that took his arm and ruined his medical career, he rethinks abandoning his paranormal patients. Coming to Indiegogo on Wed. May 29, 2019!

Award winning writer Von Klaus (Graveyard Shift) asks, "What would it be like to care for the things that go bump in the night?" This smash cult hit with the phenomenal art of Marco Maccagni (Zombie Tramp), haunting colors by Tanya Wicker (The Signal), and incredible letters by Eric Weathers (Jawbreakers), tells a genre bending tale of hilarity, horror, and finding love in even the most monstrous of circumstances. We've put our everything into this and with your help we can put out an amazing book for fans and collectors alike. Support us on Indiegogo and sign up today for access to an exclusive tier for early backers!

----------

